
Ask HN: How do i fix my language ADD - totalperspectiv
A majority of my work is glueing things together (aka &#x27;data science&#x27;) with the occasional big application or number cruncher thrown in there. For an unexplainable reason, I don&#x27;t like python. However, it&#x27;s exceedingly difficult to justify anything other than python these days.
======
CyberFonic
Interesting ... I use Python a lot and like it. But have been learning R to
come to grips with data science / machine learning material. I believe that
some people are using Julia.

I would suggest use the language(s) that you are most productive with and give
you the libraries and tools to get the job done.

------
anoncoward111
If you are more productive in other languages. If you aren't, why use them?

~~~
totalperspectiv
I mean, that is an unassailable point. I guess I would say that I feel
productive in most languages after the learning curve. I get caught in the
cycle of "oooo what if I'm more productive in x, lisp, or z"

------
yesenadam
Not that difficult: I use Cython because it's incomparably faster than Python,
and anything Pythony I don't like, I can write in C-style, and vice versa.

